# Miniature Therapy Horse Program



## nbark (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Some of you know about Maggie my mini therapy horse. If not, Maggie has been a therapy horse since the age of eight months and has been named the mascot for the Massachusetts North Shore Arthritis Foundation for her contributions walking to raise money for arthritis. She has also been asked to help kick off the fundraising campaign for the Beverly School for the Deaf here in Mass and has been approached about visiting a class of students who are studying to become recreational directors at nursing facilities. Maggie makes about 15 visits a year and walks for various charitable organizations at NO CHARGE. That is the key here. There are places that donate a gas card to help with the cost of gas but this is not required or asked for.

My question to all of you is: How many mini owners would be willing to be part of a National Miniature Therapy Horse Program where you would receive certification of such and be listed so that a facility could call and get your name and number to make a visit.

I am asking this because I have done some research and there is currently no certification that I am aware of for miniature therapy horses and would like to start this if there is enough interest.

I am also trying to get the Veterans groups interested in using a miniature therapy horse to help wounded vets get some feelings of independence, freedom, etc by learning to care for and drive a mini.

I would really appreciate your opinions, good or bad on the subject. For any of you with a dwarf, this is a wonderful community service that your little one could do. It is all about hugs and kisses.

Thanks

Nancy


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 9, 2009)

I'd be interested.

Our mini, Saber, is a certified (ID card carrying & liability insured) Therapy Animal through the organization

Love On A Leash.

They have at least a handful of other miniature horses in their organization throughout the United States.

I recall seeing a few listed in the membership booklet from last year.


----------



## SaddleTrail (Feb 9, 2009)

I would be interested, very much so.

I need to know what training my mini would need to have to become a therapy mini as well.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Feb 9, 2009)

I would be interested, that'd be awesome!


----------



## albahurst (Feb 9, 2009)

Absolutely- keep us posted!

Peggy


----------



## Brandi* (Feb 9, 2009)

I would be interested too



I am currently horse-less but I do plan on getting another one eventually for therapy work.


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Feb 9, 2009)

I WOULD BE INTERESTED ALSO. I HAVE A HANDICAPED MARE WHO WOULD BE WONDERFUL AT IT. KEEP ME INFORMED


----------



## LowriseMinis (Feb 9, 2009)

I would be interested, too!


----------



## Miniv (Feb 9, 2009)

Great idea! Keep us posted!


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 9, 2009)

I would be interested too. Thanks for taking the initiative!


----------



## nbark (Feb 9, 2009)

Okay, I love the responses.

I think we as a group could get this off the ground.

My idea is to have a standard that the minis would have to do this and a network that we belong to so that anyone, anywhere could call or email to get the name, number, etc of a person in their area who has a mini therapy horse.

My own standard is that my mini arrives "show ring ready". All clipped and groomed and wearing a show halter. I personally use a western show halter because I feel it has a little more security than the "arab" style halter. Mine is trained in obstacles, side pass, turn on the forehand, haunches and backing which makes getting in and around wheelchairs easy and getting in and out of elevators easy. I also ask each individual if they want to pat or be kissed by my mini before I do it, because some are hesitant, so this is something that each individual would need to do, make it a safety issue. I also ask that a person who works at the facility escort me and stay with me, as a safety precaution. I have had to "pry" a senior citizen off my horses neck on occasion, they really do love the horses. We as a group could have certification for our minis based on a questionaire that a nursing facility could fill out and fax and giving their visit a rating.

So how does this sound to all of you so far? I will need some help on this and if anyone is willing to share ideas and get this off the ground, I am just as willing and ready. I have five years experience in nursing facility visits with Maggie, so pick my brain apart. My home email is [email protected]

I would eventually like to get a web site up and running that people could access to get info on therapy minis in their area.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 9, 2009)

One of the biggest things in regards to therapy work is having liability insurance.

Accidents can happen even to the best of us and more organizations are apt to be more welcoming of therapy minis

if they felt it wasn't an element for sueing in the making.

If you started a database & certification would there be membership dues and insurance coverage?


----------



## nbark (Feb 9, 2009)

Sixstardanes said:


> One of the biggest things in regards to therapy work is having liability insurance.
> Accidents can happen even to the best of us and more organizations are apt to be more welcoming of therapy minis
> 
> if they felt it wasn't an element for sueing in the making.
> ...


Here in Mass horses are deemed an inherent risk, so even riding stables do not need liability insurance. I have found that the insurance premiums for horses is expensive and may cause some people to shy away from doing therapy work with their mini. I tell facilities I do not have liability insurance, I was quoted $600 a year and where I do not charge anything, it was prohibitive. I have also spoken to some therapy dog programs and they do not require insurance, so it is a little disturbing to me that a dog, who can do just as much damage as a small horse, does not have to have insurance. I think that if a group of us got together on this that we could probably purchase a policy to cover members of this group, which would be a good thing and that maybe a membership fee, and/or a certification fee could pay for this. I am open to any and all suggestions and help.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll repeat *Love On A Leash*

http://www.loveonaleash.org

is a therapy organization that does certifying animals other than just dogs

and with it includes liabilty insurance.

The membership rates are very reasonable!

Fees are listed on their website and one does NOT need to be a member of any chapter to be covered by them.

Our mini as well as one of our Great Danes are certified/covered by Love On A Leash and do therapy visits.

As per true therapy visits it is a volunteer service free of any charge.

In regards to liability insurance some dogs can be covered via Home Owner's Insurance as they are considered property.

Since you are wanting to create a database one needs to consider the requirements/laws of each region/state/county/etc.


----------



## SilverDollar (Feb 9, 2009)

Rachel (Sixstardanes), I contacted Love On A Leash about my minis becoming visiting horses. The woman told me that they had to be "potty trained".



The group near me mostly has dogs and this woman didn't seem too interested in having a mini in the program. My minis have done visitation before and the woman I bought them from had her own group near San Diego (Horse Hugs). I have Silver and Billy. I have been wanting to do this again and went through the people training with Delta Society. You have to be evaluated as a team but I have not been able to locate a team evaluator anywhere near me that does horses. When you get "approved" you are able to have liability insurance through their group. It sounds similar to LOAL. I'd be very interested in hearing your experience. (I LOVE Saber's website.



) I think you live quite a distance from me. If you'd care to share any information on how you got your mini certified, I'll PM you my email address.

Nancy, I'd be interested and would like to hear more details about a registry. Thanks!





(Rachel, you have an extra 'e' in the web address you gave; I linked to the correct LOAL above.



)


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 10, 2009)

SilverDollar said:


> _I contacted Love On A Leash about my minis becoming visiting horses. __
> The woman told me that they had to be "potty trained"._



Interesting on hearing this I hadn't heard this being a qualification.

Actually Saber is 1/2 potty trained.

He urinates on command... for the other end he wears a diaper though he rarely deficates when we are out and about.

We taught Saber this because of all the travelling we do with him so he not prone to whiz on the drive.





SilverDollar said:


> _I have been wanting to do this again and went through the people training with Delta Society. __
> You have to be evaluated as a team but I have not been able to locate a team evaluator anywhere near me that does horses_



There are people in the Therapy Group (Rim Of The World Comfort Pets) we are members of that do Delta testing/etc also.

We are around 2hrs from San Diego in the San Bernardino mtns near Lake Arrowhead.


----------



## nbark (Feb 10, 2009)

When I contacted Delta several years ago they told me they had no certification for horses but if I was willing to pay a certification fee, which, if I remember correctly was something in the range of $250, I could get a certification. Made no sense to me to pay for a certification just to give them money. But I digress.

I was hoping more to get a group of just mini people who could, as a group, set some standards for mini visits, maybe have a questionaire that facilities could rate a mini's visit for certification and after a set amount of visits, get certified. My mini isn't potty trained, but empties out on the way to the visit and I have had only one pee accident and as the director pointed out, that is a common occurrence in a nursing facility, so it was no big deal but it was my fault, Maggie was giving me all the signs and I didn't take the hint.

I was planning on getting some insurance information for a group situation to see just how expensive it would be. I think I will also see if minis could be covered under home owners policies like dogs, not too hopeful on this. As far as a web site, it would be for nursing facilities to log onto and access a state to see if there was a mini available in the area that makes visits. I don't think that individual states would have to become involved if it is just an informational site. It would be up to the mini owner who is contacted to determine if they want to make a visit or not. I only visit sites that have carpeting for mine to walk on because I don't want to put sneakers on her, but that is what I do.

I will keep everyone posted as to what I find out.


----------



## choclat dreams (Feb 11, 2009)

I would be very interested in becoming certified. We have been going to assisted living for about 5 years now, but would love that!!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Feb 11, 2009)

Sixstardanes said:


> Actually Saber is 1/2 potty trained.
> 
> He urinates on command... for the other end he wears a diaper though he rarely deficates when we are out and about.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil' Horse Lover said:


> How did you train him to urinate on command?


With a mare this would be more difficult to do

but with boys they frequently give a visual tell tale sign when they are needing to empty their bladder.

What's needed is alot of one on one time with your mini in hand and special treats.

For those that do clicker training add the clicker too.

Just like potty training a dog you chose your request/command words or even a certain whistle.

With us the words are "Go potty, go pee pee"

It may take several hours each day you train to catch it when your mini needs to go.

Watch for other tell tale signs such as yawning and pawing too incase you aren't at an angle to see underbelly action.





When you see they need to say your command and wait.

Repeat as necessary.

If the mini doesn't go within a 5-10 mins walk a bit then stop again for several minutes and try to give your command when you feel they are needing to go.

When they start to go praise & reward with treats.

For clicker folk click and reward.

Don't be stingy with the treats. This should be a jackpot.

For horses that may be reluctant to urinate outside their routine you can help by keeping a ziploc of shavings or even dirt they've peed on with you and sprinkle that down for them to sniff at as it could help encourage them to go.

A smart soul will pick this up very quickly as its an easy & natural thing that gets goodies.

Once your mini is learning this well change locations and ground types.

Get them use to whizzing where you want the to

as you may not have access to dirt or grass where you are going

Saber will go on asphalt/concrete, wooden decks/bridges, on a bit of an incline that has a small drain so his wee goes right down into it.

All sorts of places.

Saber is to the point that sometimes when we ask him to (without him showing any signs) he'll actually try to go pee even when he doesn't need to.

Frequently when I'm in the yard and asking one of the dogs to go (same command) Saber will go too.

Its cute.

Its a great thing for them to know as its good to empty their bladder if you can before travelling & before visiting or perhaps some other type of function.

Hope this post helps.


----------



## tifflunn (Feb 11, 2009)

I would like to know more- we have a few different groups that come to our place and we have been asked to go to other places- which we do on occasion- but it would be really nice to be certified by a group that does specifically horses.

Please keep us up to date.

Tiffany


----------



## nbark (Feb 11, 2009)

Just an update, I have put a call into a Horse Insurance Co. to see what the cost of liability insurance would be for a group, will keep you posted. Anyone out there good at creating web pages for this if we can get it going?

I think we also would need a couple of mini owners who have been doing this sort of thing for a while to review the questionaire responses from nursing facilities for recommendation for certification by the group. This would be just for minis and governed by minis. Feedback welcome.


----------



## Club Mini (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey All!!!

i think this is a wonderful idea.

i have a dwarf....when i aquired him, this was my intention from the beginning...to have him be around disabled kids...as they can relate to him being a mini with disabilities.

His name is Sammi...and he is trully the sunshine of my life. Although correcting his has been both challenging and financially difficult, i am doing everything i can to assure Sammi has a good life.

Sammi was almost put down at birth, but after many examinations from the vet, she recommended giving him a chance. And so my friends did...and i can't thank then enough for their decision. Sammi was born last year with really bad conformation...but we are striving each day to make it better.

Sammi has gotten a lot of help and support from Janell in texas who ownes and makes "magic shoes". i can't thank her enough for all her help!

My hopes are that when Sammi is upright enough to be able to walk properly...he will have the job of bringing smiles...not that he hasn't already...

Here is a direct liink to his page....let me know how me and Sammi can help!

http://www.club-mini.com/sammi.htm


----------



## nbark (Feb 12, 2009)

Club Mini said:


> Hey All!!!
> i think this is a wonderful idea.
> 
> i have a dwarf....when i aquired him, this was my intention from the beginning...to have him be around disabled kids...as they can relate to him being a mini with disabilities.
> ...


Sammi would make a good therapy mini when he is better, the smaller minis can have a little portable stall made to wheel them into facilities that have linoleum, like hospitals, to make visits. Hope he gets better to the point he could do this and have a job other than "yard art". Glad to hear from you!

Nancy


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 12, 2009)

Now I'm not trying to be a kiljoy here just voicing my thoughts.

I really do like the thought behind this however I think its a seed that needs a lot of tending to before it can successfully grow.

Personally, I'm concerned about the thought of a mini going to a facility when it may or may not be ready to do so.

If it is a 1st visit and the animal becomes overwhelmed and possibly problematic this could immediately close doors of facilities that are interested but have never done such a thing.

I don't feel the visiting facility should be the one to evaluate a possible therapy team (mini & handler)

It could be like getting on a bus with a driver with no driver's license and being up to his/her passengers to decide whether or not he/she should drive.

The therapy team could be better by being evaluated 1st.

I know one of the biggest problems here may be location and no one official to evaluate.

Well... how about having your own vet and/or farrier help with evaluating possible therapy teams.

Have them fill out forms with their own comments.

After all these are the ones who typically have experience with horses and should have an opinion/idea of what good prospects should be.


----------



## nbark (Feb 12, 2009)

Sixstardanes said:


> Now I'm not trying to be a kiljoy here just voicing my thoughts.I really do like the thought behind this however I think its a seed that needs a lot of tending to before it can successfully grow.
> 
> Personally, I'm concerned about the thought of a mini going to a facility when it may or may not be ready to do so.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with your thought process, but would add a questionaire from facilities BEFORE an actual certificatoin was given. Obviously, I don't think anyone should just load up a mini without having some education before hand and that could be handled maybe, just thoughts going out on this, by a mentoring process. A mini and handler that has done visits with an excellent safety record teaches or mentors another team. But you have to have the ground people who have been doing visits active in this process and I guess that is where it should start.


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 12, 2009)

Creatures & Kids Creatures & Kids Here in Oklahoma has a very good therapy program for miniature horses. The horses must pass the training and testing to be certified before doing any therapy work.

Charlotte

edited to add....... this page gives the certification test for a miniature horse. certification test


----------



## nbark (Feb 12, 2009)

Charlotte said:


> Creatures & Kids Creatures & Kids Here in Oklahoma has a very good therapy program for miniature horses. The horses must pass the training and testing to be certified before doing any therapy work.
> Charlotte
> 
> edited to add....... this page gives the certification test for a miniature horse. certification test


Thanks for that Charlotte. I like a few and don't like a few. I don't believe that a person should hand their horse over to anyone is the one I don't like. Mine have been trained to also turn on forehand and haunces and to sidepass away from feet, wheelchairs etc. This also comes in handy when riding in elevators. I take mine for walks through town all the time. What is great about this is that there is a toy shop with a 7 ft stuffed bear standing outside. Mine totally ignore it. We have gone through construction sites and walk in down town Salem, Mass, which if you have not been to Salem, it it quite a seen. Anytime of the year, people are in Halloween costumes. I try to expose mine to as much as possible and make them as bomb proof as possible. I have yet to find anything Maggie is afraid of.

This is all good stuff to see and help us try to get this off the ground! Thank you


----------



## mightymiracles (Feb 12, 2009)

Some one had mentioned Delta Society, I have recently gone through there certification program and while most of it pertains to dogs it also can apply to our horses. I just sent in my info and an waiting for our badge and ID. Around our area its hard to get into hospitals without it, they wont even consider you unless you are delta. It was not a hard process and as long as you desensitize them and expose them to alot they do well. My girl that I take is about 1 1/2-2yr and she is great. We have gone to nursing home fairs with big bouncy things (for the kids of the families) that were hooked to generators and blowers and then we had dunk tanks etc and she took it all in stride. We are currently waiting for our badge as one of the big Hopsitals around here wants us as soon as we get it. Its so rewarding! I am currently working on starting a non-profit for this very thing, my main focus on terminally ill children. If /when you get this up and going and have website etc let me know and I can ad a link on my website. This is a great idea and would like to see something specifically for our mini's.


----------



## nbark (Feb 12, 2009)

mightymiracles said:


> Some one had mentioned Delta Society, I have recently gone through there certification program and while most of it pertains to dogs it also can apply to our horses. I just sent in my info and an waiting for our badge and ID. Around our area its hard to get into hospitals without it, they wont even consider you unless you are delta. It was not a hard process and as long as you desensitize them and expose them to alot they do well. My girl that I take is about 1 1/2-2yr and she is great. We have gone to nursing home fairs with big bouncy things (for the kids of the families) that were hooked to generators and blowers and then we had dunk tanks etc and she took it all in stride. We are currently waiting for our badge as one of the big Hopsitals around here wants us as soon as we get it. Its so rewarding! I am currently working on starting a non-profit for this very thing, my main focus on terminally ill children. If /when you get this up and going and have website etc let me know and I can ad a link on my website. This is a great idea and would like to see something specifically for our mini's.


Did Delta charge you anything? I once applied about four years ago and they wanted some big bucks but had no real mini requirements.


----------



## mightymiracles (Feb 13, 2009)

I did all of my own training and then contacted a evaluator that was qualified (through delta) to evaluate a mini and went to there test time and they put me through a series of test if you will. We had loud groups that walked and stomped around to see how we both handles ourselves, we had groups that touched us and hugged and hung on to us to see what we would both do and we had loud noises and weird flooring and all sorts of things they put us through. Its as much about are you ready to deal with the public and represent the horse and delta as it is about the mini. They charged me the normal fee if you will that they charge to become a delta pet partner. You are covered under their liability umbrella (its also recommended you get more but it still covers) You can get on their website and they will send you their study book. I did not live near an evaluator to do classes or anything so they sent me the book and then I looked through there policies cause I had already done the training and then got a hold of someone who could evaluate her and we went. Now we traveled over an hour but we wont have to evaluate for another 2 yrs. There are a few things that I really like about having delta and there are a few things I really dont care for but it will be like that no matter what program you are working with. For me its worth having a recognized name attached to us till people get to know us, also the liability is a comfort as well. If you have any other Q's about Delta and the process or about what we do or what to expect on visits or as far as training on to do this, just let me know. While I think there are several people out there who do it just cause we take for granted our mini's laid back personalities and their size its not a uniformed thing and there is not much our there to help those who want to get started doing this.


----------



## nbark (Feb 13, 2009)

mightymiracles said:


> I did all of my own training and then contacted a evaluator that was qualified (through delta) to evaluate a mini and went to there test time and they put me through a series of test if you will. We had loud groups that walked and stomped around to see how we both handles ourselves, we had groups that touched us and hugged and hung on to us to see what we would both do and we had loud noises and weird flooring and all sorts of things they put us through. Its as much about are you ready to deal with the public and represent the horse and delta as it is about the mini. They charged me the normal fee if you will that they charge to become a delta pet partner. You are covered under their liability umbrella (its also recommended you get more but it still covers) You can get on their website and they will send you their study book. I did not live near an evaluator to do classes or anything so they sent me the book and then I looked through there policies cause I had already done the training and then got a hold of someone who could evaluate her and we went. Now we traveled over an hour but we wont have to evaluate for another 2 yrs. There are a few things that I really like about having delta and there are a few things I really dont care for but it will be like that no matter what program you are working with. For me its worth having a recognized name attached to us till people get to know us, also the liability is a comfort as well. If you have any other Q's about Delta and the process or about what we do or what to expect on visits or as far as training on to do this, just let me know. While I think there are several people out there who do it just cause we take for granted our mini's laid back personalities and their size its not a uniformed thing and there is not much our there to help those who want to get started doing this.


That is exactly why I think the Minis should have their own group and their own certification, because who knows more about a mini than a mini owner. Most of these programs have no clue about horses. It was mentioned by sixstardanes that maybe a blacksmith and vet that knows the mini could do the evalution but Maggie, my mini, is a witch on wheels in her own environment and although good with the blacksmith, not so with the vet, they have not seen her work in a nursing facility. She has been trained so that when her "working" halter goes on, she knows exactly what to do, similar to police dogs who are fine with everyone until the "working" collar goes on. So there are a lot of "bumps" in the road to get this going, but I think that if we band together, hash over the certification thing and get a liability insurance program in place, maybe this will come to fruition.


----------



## fancyappy (Feb 13, 2009)

I would also be very interested in having one of my horses enrolled in a Therapy program. Thanks for starting the thread. I have always wanted to do this and appreciate all the info I am getting from all the replies.


----------



## nbark (Feb 14, 2009)

For those of you who want to start your horses training, I really do recommend using a specific halter (leather, because it looks nice when visiting, I have a western show halter I use) that you use only for "work". It teaches them that when this halter goes on, it is time to behave, to listen, to let people hug and kiss you, etc. I put her halter on when I get to the facility and always say "Okay Maggie, time to make people smile" then put the halter on. This takes time and practice. But if you have people around who are willing to help you by sitting in a chair and letting you move your horse to them and then they can pat her and hug her and stroke her face and kiss her, because that is what is going to happen when you make a visit, it will move you and your horse in the right direction. It is the foundation you can build on. Backing and side passing are necessary to move your horse away from tight situations. We have had to move quietly through rows of wheelchairs and walkers and being calm and trained on voice command is extremely important. Mine also has been taught sign language. If I extend my arm out to the right and point, she sidepasses that way, ditto for the left. These are just a few of the things that can start you out in the right direction. I am sure others have recommendations too and hopefully they will post them for everyone. If anyone is interested in seeing Maggie at a visit, there is a video of her visiting a Senior Day Care on youtube. I think you punch in miniature therapy horse and you can find it.

Lets all work together on this and get our little mini's in motion making life a little better for seniors and handicapped individuals, the smiles are so rewarding.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Feb 14, 2009)

I have the perfect canidate. My feather is about 28" and is the most gentle little horse and only going on 2 years old. I take him for rides in our van and take him to the public walking paths. He loves the people. Kids especially. If he walks by a child, he will stop and refuse to walk for us. It was amazeing to watch him the last time we went out. There was a mentally disabled little girl, no more than 9 years old. Her parents asked if she could pet Feather. Of course I told them, they approched him and stopped just far enough to reach out and pet him. He walked right up to this little girl and put his nose against her belly and just rested himself. I couldn't of been more proud of him!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Feb 14, 2009)

nbark said:


> Just an update, I have put a call into a Horse Insurance Co. to see what the cost of liability insurance would be for a group, will keep you posted. Anyone out there good at creating web pages for this if we can get it going?
> I think we also would need a couple of mini owners who have been doing this sort of thing for a while to review the questionaire responses from nursing facilities for recommendation for certification by the group. This would be just for minis and governed by minis. Feedback welcome.


I can very easily put together a website when everything is in order. I'll see what it will cost to make another.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 14, 2009)

While I can understand about special tack designed for doing therapy visits

(we actually do that with our dogs so they know its a work day and not a park or beach trip) I personally expect Saber to behave everytime he's haltered and when he goes out in public.

As for preparing for visitation going out into public settings really can help.

One location that can be ideal is outside of your local supermarket/grocery store.

This location can be good as it gets all sorts of people which of course most are going to be wanting to pet your mini.

Also with the vehicle & cart movement around the area it can help get a mini use to hustle & bustle.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Feb 14, 2009)

I would be interested here in Georgia.


----------



## mightymiracles (Feb 14, 2009)

To become a pet partner it cost me 75.00 dollars but that is the same across the board for dog, cat, rabbit etc... While there book is not real great at addressing minis they do have a test for them. I forgot to mention earlier that I am in the last phases of an e-book on the how to of starting up and training for thereapy work with a mini. If there is any Q's you guys you think should be answered or things that you think need to be in it or are curious about please pm me and let me know. Its real helpful so I can make sure to cover everything so it can be a nice easy broad based for every situation and for everyone to be able to use. I have done a lot of research on the internet and cant seem to find much on it. Let me know if you guys have any thoughts or ideas, I can add or edit before I do my final edit on it.



nbark said:


> mightymiracles said:
> 
> 
> > Some one had mentioned Delta Society, I have recently gone through there certification program and while most of it pertains to dogs it also can apply to our horses. I just sent in my info and an waiting for our badge and ID. Around our area its hard to get into hospitals without it, they wont even consider you unless you are delta. It was not a hard process and as long as you desensitize them and expose them to alot they do well. My girl that I take is about 1 1/2-2yr and she is great. We have gone to nursing home fairs with big bouncy things (for the kids of the families) that were hooked to generators and blowers and then we had dunk tanks etc and she took it all in stride. We are currently waiting for our badge as one of the big Hopsitals around here wants us as soon as we get it. Its so rewarding! I am currently working on starting a non-profit for this very thing, my main focus on terminally ill children. If /when you get this up and going and have website etc let me know and I can ad a link on my website. This is a great idea and would like to see something specifically for our mini's.
> ...


----------



## nbark (Feb 14, 2009)

lilmiraclesfarm said:


> nbark said:
> 
> 
> > Just an update, I have put a call into a Horse Insurance Co. to see what the cost of liability insurance would be for a group, will keep you posted. Anyone out there good at creating web pages for this if we can get it going?
> ...


That sounds great, thank you for the offer.


----------



## kkay3702 (Feb 15, 2009)

I would be very interested


----------



## nbark (Feb 15, 2009)

kkay3702 said:


> I would be very interested



Kkay, you are right around the corner from me, what a small world.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Jun 4, 2013)

Did this idea, ever get off the ground floor?


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Jun 4, 2013)

I would so be interested. I had a therapy dog I trained who I did an early literacy program with. Maggie the Reading dog didn't care if the kids stuttered. If was way more successful than anyone imagined. I'm thinking Mr Cloudy wouldn't care if they stuttered either!


----------



## MyMiniGal (Jun 4, 2013)

I know...eventually I would love to have Halo and I be a therapy team.


----------

